# Next size please: 24 Zoll Specialized Hotrock FSR Aufbau



## Floh (1. August 2016)

Das 20 Zoll Poison ist nun zwei Jahre in Benutzung, und Junior findet auch langsam Gefallen am Fahren über Stock und Stein. Nach langem Reden meinerseits hat er sich angewöhnt holprige Stellen im Stehen zu fahren, und dann macht es auch wirklich Spaß weil er nicht mehr so durchgeschüttelt wird. Er bekommt viele Komplimente von großen Bikern, weil er die Trails so locker nimmt. Aber man ist ja nie zufrieden als bikender Vater. Ihr kennt das.

Auf unserer Hausrunde sind zwei kurze aber recht knackige Anstiege, so um die 120HM, die er mit seiner 1x9 einfach nicht schafft. 32-36 ist eben selbst bei 20 Zoll Rädern eine ganz schön harte Übersetzung.
Da kommt man dann beim solidarischen Schieben so auf Gedanken. Ein 24er muss her. Mit vorne 2-fach. Und Federgabel. Oder doch gleich ein Fully? Aber da gibt's doch nur so Blei-Enten mit 15 kg Startgewicht!

Ein paar Tage später postet ein User im Bikemarkt einen 24 Zoll Specialized FSR A1 Rahmen mit Gabel. Ziemlich vermackt aber egal, das Rot-weiß mag ich eh nicht. Die Gabel ist schlecht und schwer, nach kurzem Verhandeln behält er sie und ich bekomme nur den Rahmen.

Und ab da rotiert dann die Teilemaschine. Nach kurzer Diskussion in diesem Thread entscheide ich mich, den LRS selbst aufzubauen. Novatec Naben in 28 Loch, ZTR Crest, Sapim Race und blaue Alunippel ergeben einen 1380 Gramm Laufradsatz, der auch tubeless tauglich ist:









Zweites großes Thema: Die Gabel.
Nach vielem Hin und Her entscheide ich mich für eine 26 Zoll Fox Gabel. Ich kenne die 32er Floats gut, kann sie selbst komplett warten, und sie haben eine akzeptable Einbauhöhe in 80mm. Nicht ganz leicht (1620 Gramm ungekürzt), aber mit sehr guter Funktion - für einen Erwachsenen. Was für ein Problem es ist, diese Gabel auf Kindergewicht abzustimmen, wird schnell klar als ich sie zerlege und feststelle, dass die Negativ-Feder eine Stahlfeder ist, und die ändert sich nun mal nicht mit dem Luftdruck der Gabel.
Das kann meine Ingenieurs-Seele nicht auf sich sitzen lassen. Nach dem Motto "vorwärts immer - rückwärts nimmer" belästige ich die Leute in unserem Messlabor und lasse sie die Negativfeder vermessen, und bestelle mir dann eine halb so harte mit der gleichen Länge online. Genauere Infos in diesem Thread. Kurz gesagt, das funktioniert ziemlich gut. Die Gabel fährt bei 1,8 bar schon auf volle Länge aus.
Nebenbei wird die Gabel noch lackiert und mit neuen Decals versehen, die zum gedachten Farbschema passen. Die Decals zeig ich hier noch nicht, das würde zuviel verraten...





Mit dem Kürzen der Kurbel vertreibe ich mir die Zeit, die der Rahmen beim Pulvern verbringt, und bestelle auch noch ein paar neue Kugellager. Das 6008 von SKF hab ich noch bei einem anderen Rahmen im Einsatz und deswegen eine große Packung rumliegen, aber die mini Lager am Horstlink müssen auch neu. Ich bestell gleich mal 10 Stück in der besser abgedichteten 2RS Ausführung, und in Edelstahl.





Und dann ist er da. RAL Farbe schiefergrau, matt übergepulvert. Sieht auf dem Foto dunkler aus, ist aber immer noch ziemlich Stealth Bomber mäßig. So hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Leider hat der Pulverbeschichter zwar die Lagersitze, das Steuerrohr und das Tretlager ordentlich abgedeckt, aber z.B. die Bremsaufnahme nicht, so dass ich einige Zeit mit Ziehmesser und Schlüsselfeilen verbringe um die Flächen wieder freizukriegen. Insgesamt aber eine Beschichtung für die Ewigkeit.

Tja, Zeit für die Teileliste:





Bei dem Gewicht fehlen noch ein paar Sachen, wie die Schaltzüge, aber auf der anderen Seite werden die Gabel, die Bremsen, und der Lenker noch ein Stück leichter wenn sie auf Länge gekürzt werden, also nehm ich das erstmal so mit. Bei etwas unter 10,5 kg sollte die Waage stehenbleiben. Das finde ich OK für 2x10 vollgefedert mit Scheibenbremsen (vorne 180 hinten 160).
Die Teile in grün habe ich alle gewogen, Fotos finden sich in diesem Album für die Weight Weenies.

Und dann geht es ans Aufbauen...







Neue Kugellager und Platzhalter-Tretlager zum Ermitteln der Kettenlinie.




Farbschema grau mit blau. Das wird geil. Nur die Decals von den Felgen passen nicht ganz, find ich aber auch zu hübsch um sie jetzt abzumachen.




Der Dropper Post auf dem Bild ist wirklich ziemlich gut, aber eher was für später - beim momentanen Stand müsste der Sattel immer unten bleiben, also lohnt das noch nicht. Passt aber vollständig rein in das Sattelrohr.
Auf dem Bild kann man ein wenig erkennen wie problematisch der Umwerfer bei dem Rahmen ist. Die Schelle kann nicht so richtig tief, weil da das Hauptlager sitzt, außerdem kollidiert dann die Anlenkung mit der Schwinge. Bei eingefedertem Hinterbau (hab die Feder rausgenommen) geht die Kettenstrebe außerdem gerade so eben nicht am Umwerferkäfig an.






Zeit für ein paar Decals:








Das ist Stand gestern um Mitternacht.
Ich warte jetzt noch auf die Tubeless-Ventile und das Token-Innenlager, und dann kommt die Kette drauf und man kann mal ne Runde drehen.

Den Carbonlenker muss ich noch kürzen, bin aber noch am Rätseln auf welche Breite. Ist original 680 mm. Die Bremsen gehen relativ weit rein, aber ich glaub ich kürze erst wenn der Fahrer selber mal drauf gesessen hat.


----------



## Roelof (1. August 2016)

Ich hoffe der Umwerfer passt so. Gehört da vielleicht ein down swing (also Schelle oben) drauf?

Sonst bleibt mir nicht viel übrig zu sagen, außer gut gemacht und viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (1. August 2016)

Ich hatte noch einen XT Down Swing, hab ich ausprobiert. Passt nicht besser. Das Sitzrohr ist ja so kurz, und der Zuganschlag sitzt da mitten im Weg. E-Type wäre noch eine Möglichkeit, ist aber m.E. ein Mist-System.
Original hat das Rad ja dreifach vorne, wenn auch mit größeren Kettenblättern. Ich hab jetzt 22-32 drauf, könnte aber auch noch 24-36 machen wenn das knirscht mit dem Platz. Das ist jetzt erstmal worst case.

EDIT Da stand Top Swing sollte Down heißen.


----------



## Linipupini (1. August 2016)

wenn du noch einen e-Typ brauchst, ich habe hier noch einen sehr guten Umwerfer Shimano XT FD-M760A-E
hier rumliegen.
  
sonst ist es sehr schön geworden. Matt gefällt mir nicht so gut, mal sehen wie sich das pflegen lässt.

Gruss Meikel


----------



## Floh (1. August 2016)

Danke für das Angebot. Wenn ich die richtige Innenlager Länge habe und ne Kette drauf kann ich mehr zur Funktion sagen.

EDIT Der Käfig sieht so schön kurz aus, oder täuscht das optisch?


----------



## Roelof (1. August 2016)

Ich glaub das täuscht... Was aber noch funken könnte, sind die älteren xtr Umwerfer (fd m 95x?) mit dem Käfig, der sich in sich selbst veschiebt. Bei irgendeinem Fully hatte ich das Platzproblem auch und der hat gepasst. Was hast du für einen Rohrdurchmesser?


----------



## Floh (4. August 2016)

Sattelrohr ist 27,2 also schätz ich mal 31,2 oder so. Musste an dem Umwerfer Ø34,9 einen von diesen Plastikstreifen unterlegen die Shimano mit in die Kiste tut. Aber gemessen hab ich nicht.

EDIT So einen?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/811699-shimano-xtr-fd-m950-umwerfer


----------



## Roelof (4. August 2016)

Ja, genau so einen...  sind auch gut leicht...


----------



## Floh (4. August 2016)

Und der macht was genau? Ich verstehe "sich in sich selbst verschiebt" nicht ganz. Ist das so eine Art Side Swing wie die neuen? Wo nichts rotiert?


----------



## Roelof (4. August 2016)

Der Käfig ist nicht ein gebogenes Blech, sondern der verschiebt ich beim Schalten ineinander. 
Soll ich schauen, ob ich so einen zu Hause liegen hab?


----------



## Floh (4. August 2016)

Danke für Dein Angebot, ich tendiere aber eher zu dem Side Swing, weil ich da hinten-unten auch ein Problem mit dem Platz für die Zuganlenkung habe, und das hätte ich bei Side Swing nicht, da liegt die ja quasi vor dem Sitzrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (4. August 2016)

Eventuell hilft eine Carbonschelle plus Anlötumwerfer aus dem RR-Sektor? Das ist auch 2-fach...

So ein Red Fd oder Campa Record mit Carbonkäfig würd dem Rad gut stehen...


----------



## Floh (4. August 2016)

Das mag ich so an Dir. Eine Nummer komplizierter hast Du immer noch auf Lager


----------



## Roelof (4. August 2016)

Na mit einfach warst du ja nicht zufrieden. 

Back to topic, je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, desto besser gefällt mir die Idee mit dem rr Umwerfer. Also rein optisch... Ich visualisiere das gerade auf der Heimreise im Bus.


----------



## Floh (2. September 2016)

So, immer noch nicht finaler Stand aber es fährt und alles hält mein Gewicht aus. Habe in einem unbeobachteten Moment mal eine Probefahrt gemacht und bin ein paar Bordsteine runtergedroppt 

Sattel ist einer von meinen (hab einen Vertu bestellt aber der braucht min. vier Wochen).
Lenker ist noch ungekürzt.
Hinterbau funktioniert erstaunlich gut mit ordentlich Vorspannung, die Gabel sackt natürlich bei mir total ein, aber sie dämpft sehr satt (schlürf schlürf ich liebe dieses Geräusch bei den open bath Fox Gabeln).
Die Bremsen ziehen jetzt schon ganz gut, das wird aber bestimmt noch besser. Für 70 Euro alles zusammen ein guter Deal.
Habe ein 36er Kettenblatt draufgemacht und der Umwerfer ist jetzt ein neuer Shimano Side Swing. Der funktioniert total super, vor allem mit sehr geringen Bedienkräften, und hat nur 22 Euro gekostet. Da ist jetzt auch genug Platz.
Ich hätte wohl ein 110mm Innenlager bestellen sollen. Die Kettenlinie ist jetzt etwas dichter als sie sein sollte. Wenn jemand 110mm Token gegen meine 107mm tauschen möchte, gerne bei mir melden. Geht aber an sich auch so.


----------



## wintermute (2. September 2016)

ein wirklich schönes Bike hast Du da zusammengeschraubt.
Die farbe gefällt mir sehr gut.

Thomas


----------



## ChrissiF (2. September 2016)

Toll! Farblich absolut perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (4. September 2016)

Boah ist das schick geworden


----------



## AndiK75 (6. September 2016)

Wann ist denn Übergabe?
Weiß denn der neue Besitzer schon von seinem Glück?


----------



## Floh (7. September 2016)

Nee der hat keinen Schimmer 
Entweder Ende Oktober oder zu Weihnachten. Hängt auch ein bisschen von der Beinlänge ab die wir bis dahin erreichen. Die Überstandshöhe von dem Rahmen ist zum Glück ziemlich niedrig, aber natürlich durch die etwas längere Gabel auch höher als Original.


----------



## tripletschiee (14. September 2016)

Sehr schick geworden! 

Ohne Dich demoralisieren zu wollen: ich hoffe, Du hast noch einen zweiten Knirps, der das Rad "erben" kann, weil nach rund zwei Jahren ist Schluß, dann ist es wieder zu klein.
Aber positiv sehen: dann kann das nächste Projekt starten!


----------



## Floh (14. September 2016)

Ach ja, dass das alles nicht für sehr lange sein würde war ja klar - aber es lässt sich bestimmt gut verkaufen, und wenn es auf 26 geht muss ich eigentlich nicht mal mehr Teile kaufen. Da hab ich noch genug Kram rumliegen.


----------



## wasa0815 (13. Januar 2019)

Wen es interessiert, die kleinen Lager sind 698er ...


----------



## rupper (12. Dezember 2019)

So... ich heb den Faden mal wieder hoch.
Ich habe so ein Rahmen mit Dämpfer für meinen kleinen Mann bekommen.
Er will selber mit aufbauen und wir haben uns gestern mal die Basis angeschaut.
….die Lager sind durch. Teils auch schon arg korridiert.
Und Lager ist das einzige Thema von dem ich keinen Dunst habe.
Wo bekomme ich welche für diesen Rahmen überhaupt noch her?
Ein- und Ausbau krieg ich hin.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Ich find einfach nix dazu....
Grüße Ralph


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Dezember 2019)

...


----------



## kippi (9. März 2022)

Ist hier noch jemand aktiv? Hat jemand schon eine alternative für den Dämpfer?


----------

